# Everyday Things



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 2, 2002)

What are some every day things that remind you of The Lord of the Rings? this just happened recently to me, it's not quite everyday, but it counts. i live on a busy street, and right by the woods and deer are always crossing the street. anyway, i was on the computer the other night and I heard these tires screech really long and loud. Obviously it was a deer crossing and the car tried to stop, but i immediately thought it sounded like a Ringwraith, and I freaked out for like 10 minutes. but it sounded just like i imagined them sounding, and somewhat what they sounded like in the movie.


----------



## Eol (Nov 3, 2002)

Anytime I see a ring I'm like..Hey that looks like Vilya kinda...maybe we should steal it.It's really scary because ppl look at me funny.


----------



## Diabless (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm
When I had back pain, I thought it was because of the Ring and took it off. 

Any pretty girl I see, I think, is she an Eowyn, Luthien, or Arwen?

Any magazine model that could also be one of the characters- particularly Eowyn who I really like to draw.

I think I do the ring thing too. But I don't think about stealing it

um...I am say stuff like, that could be this from LOTR but I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2002)

Words mostly... occassionally I'll compare people I see to characters... like that tall, dark haired boy I've been after for the last seven years... my Strider-Guy... or rings.. or pipes... or trees. Trees like Liliacs for some reason... Books... things in my Myst game...


----------



## Dragon (Nov 11, 2002)

I compare people to different species (hobbitts, elves etc.) and I call them what they remind me of and they look at me funny.


----------



## Din (Dec 5, 2002)

When I read the work of other various authors, I quite frequently compare their style to that of Tolkien's, which never seem to be as good.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 8, 2002)

This happens to me... for example the windmill we went to the other night reminded me of Weathertop. (See appropriate thread!)


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

I can find LotR in many songs and pieces of music. For instance, right now I am listening to Stairway To Heaven by LZ, and just a couple of lines which remind me of LotR (I am sure you can work out the meaning):

_"There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, 
And my spirit is crying for leaving."_

_"There's still time to change the road you're on. 
And it makes me wonder."_

_"And as we wind on down the road 
Our shadows taller than our soul."_

I also am reminded of LotR whenever I hear certain sounds, such as the Ringwraith screeching sound (as others have mentioned), and I also can see Elf, Dwarf, Hobbit, and other traces of races in people I see. In fact, the other day I saw an ageing, long bearded man, and I was tempted to ask him if he was one of the Istari.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> *This happens to me... for example the windmill we went to the other night reminded me of Weathertop. (See appropriate thread!) *



And in connection to that he called his friends "the hobbits" while they were up there.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Dec 10, 2002)

Whenever someone says something that is close to one of the lines in the movie or book, the scene just pops into my mind and I find myself quoting that passage.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

There's this one hill with an oak tree on it on the cross country course we run on for track practice that looks exactly like Bag End.


----------



## Isenho (Dec 23, 2002)

well, this is stupid but whenever i walk home in the cold snow i always think of Caradras and walking thru it, enduring it like the Fellowship! lol.........


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

yeah, i'd have to say a ring would. and sometimes my friends and family will tell me things that reminds me. i can't think of one at the top of my head, though....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 7, 2003)

I had this ring that I was wearing around my neck for a while and I took to calling it "the precious" or "my precious" and claimed that I felt like Frodo.
That was fun.
Then I stopped doing it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2003)

I still wear one around mine... sigh...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 7, 2003)

Well I do still wear the precious...just not on my neck anymore.

Cos you know, I stopped.


----------

